# Does Anyone Remove Batteries ???



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

I am not planning on removing the 2 batteries after camping season. I think that if I just connect to house current every few weeks and keep the batteries fully charged that would be O.K.
Does anyone else do this ???
Here in New Mexico the lowest temp may be arould 10 deg.
Bob and Judy and our 2blackdogs


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I remove mine but I don't connect mine to house current during winter


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I remove mine and put in the cellar, charge about every month or so. Make sure you don't store batteries on a concrete floor, keep them up.

Check the fluid levels throughout winter.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

action


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

I store my battery for the winter in my garage on a shelf. If you place it on the concrete it will drain the battery.

Make sure you recheck the levels before using it again.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I didn't know that about the concrete floor. I have stored mine for the last 2 winters down the cellar....on a concrete floor


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I take our two batteries off and connect one to a charger for about a week, then the other, throughout the winter.

I'd never heard that leaving them on the concrete floor would drain them. I'll start putting mine off the floor. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We will leave ours in the trailer, but also have a cutoff switch that will take them out of the loop (same as removing them).

As far as leaving them on a concrete floor... That's a new one on me! Anyone out there that can explain that one? I have my doubts!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

battery myths

I remove mine and store them inside the basement for the winter.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've heard the concrete thing was a myth too. I have never had a problem storing them there.

Here is a great link to info:
12 Volt side of life


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have heard the myth also, but the way I went about it to be safe, put the batteries up the shelf. Whether that matters or not. A myth is a myth or is it?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I plan on keeping mine where they are. I am plugged in to my garage all year long. The Tech at my PDI says that will be fine, it keeps it charged, and keeps it from freezing. Just check the fluid level every couple weeks.

Steve


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I take mine home (the Outback is kept at a storage facility)







so we remove the battery, take it home and keep it on a Battery Tender all winter. Check it once a month for water and it's good to go next spring. The Battery Tender monitors the battery and prevents overcharging.

BBB


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I take mine out of the camper and the boat for the winter and store them in the garage on the floor. They are all hooked to a smart charger/maintainer that will independently monitor and charge/maintain three batteries at the same time. One of the best investments I have made. During the camping season the battery stays in the camper and the camper stays plugged in between trips. The "never store batteries on concrete" is a myth.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

It's 92 here today, I hope winter doesn't come......


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Since we can't store the USS Raptor on the side of the house I'll pull the batteries once we are done camping for the year. That way I can put them on a battery tender and have them in good shape for the next year. It only lasts about 3 months but with the cold winters here its a good idea if you can't keep things plugged in at all and prevents theft.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I remove both my batteries and store them in the basement on some 2x4. I charge them every 6-8 weeks during the winter months.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great info on the storage for the winter.

Can one of you post a referal for a "battery tender"? Seems I know have one more thing to buy....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I keep mine in all the time and plugged in at home
I check the battery every couple of weeks

Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

In my never ending quest to always learn more, here is information from Trojan on battery storage.

*Storage*

Periods of inactivity can be extremely harmful to lead acid batteries. When placing a battery into storage, follow the recommendations below to insure that the battery remains healthy and ready for use.

*NOTE: Storing, charging or operating batteries on concrete is perfectly OK.*

The most important things to avoid:

*1. Freezing*. Avoid locations where freezing temperature is expected. Keeping a battery at a high state of charge will also prevent freezing. Freezing results in irreparable damage to a battery's plates and container.

*2. Heat*. Avoid direct exposure to heat sources, such as radiators or space heaters. Temperatures above 80Â° F accelerate the battery's self-discharge characteristics.

Step by step storage procedure:

1. Completely charge the battery before storing.
2. Store the battery in a cool, dry location, protected from the elements. 
3. During storage, monitor the specific gravity (flooded) or voltage. Batteries in storage should be given a boost charge when they show a 70% charge or less. 
4. Completely charge the battery before re-activating. 
5. For optimum performance, equalize the batteries (flooded) before putting them back into service. Refer to the Equalizing section for this procedure.

kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I remove mine and store it in the basement hooked up to a trickle charger.

Mike


----------

